# The massage therapist don't lie, either.



## Flea (Oct 24, 2009)

Not that I had any further doubts, but I got a very interesting confirmation yesterday that the MA is rewiring me.  As part of preparing for my trip, I went to a massage therapist yesterday to work out some kinks that I don't want to sit on for six days straight.  My SI joint is twingy, I get sciatica as a reaction to stress, that sort of thing.  I've gotten a lot of massages over the years, mostly for fun and relaxation.  A tactile lullaby, if you will.

Not yesterday.  There was very little that she did differently from any other massage therapist that I've visited over the years.  But I found myself hyper-aware of every nuance of her movement, and my body's response to it.  It made for a _very_ effective session because I could give her really precise feedback, so I feel great today.  But it's also left me wondering exactly what it is about the MA that's taught me to be so closely attuned to my inner response.  Was it a particular exercise?  (Probably not.) How much of it is the training, and how much comes from my own personal reflection?  And where do I go from here to turn this to its best possible advantage?

It was also interesting to find that she knew my instructor and some of my classmates.  We may officially have a population of around a million in this city, but the longer I stay here the smaller it gets. :uhyeah:  It's a big part of the mixed feelings I have about leaving.  My roots run deeper here than I thought.  But that has very little to do with my SI joint ... unless there's something I _really_ don't understand.


----------



## xJOHNx (Oct 25, 2009)

The more you use muscles, the more nerves they will have (little offshoots, not fully grown nerves) and more neurons in your brain will function. By moving you enlargen the part in your brain behind the sulcus centralis. (Not physically, just remapping). But you also become more "aware" or sensitive.

That's the only neurological explanation I can give and even then it falls short.


----------

